# Noob programmer help



## Lampmaster (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi, I was just wondering if it was possible to take this C++ code and make it to where it sums using the Fibonacci sequence.



> cin >> n;
> 
> sum = 0;
> ii = 0; // Loop control variable
> ...


----------



## Kreij (Nov 25, 2009)

Need more information. Is the inputted variable "n" the number of Fibonacci series numbers that you want, or do you want to generate numbers in the series until you hit "n"?

For instance, if n=3 do you want "0,1,1" (first three numbers in the series) or do you want "0,1,1,2,3" (numbers up to 3 in the series)?


----------



## qamulek (Nov 25, 2009)

Just a quick guess(based on the limited information as pointed out by kreij):


> cin >> n;
> 
> sum1 = 0;
> sum2= 1;
> ...


----------



## Kreij (Nov 25, 2009)

Depending upon your needs, you could also do it in an array as they lend themselves nicely to numeric series...

```
cin >> count;

// Create dynamically sized array based on input.
int* fibarray;
fibarray = new int[count];

// Set first two values
fibarray[0] = 0;
fibarray[1] = 1;

int i = 2; // Loop variable which starts with 3rd array member

while (i < count)
{
    fibarray[i] = fibarray[i - 1] + fibarray[i - 2];
    i++;
}
```

The above code does not do any error checking in the event that the count variable is set to a value less than 2.


----------



## Lampmaster (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. What Ijust noticed is I don't need to sum the Fibonacci sequence, I just need to output them. So if n = 3 it would output 1,1,2.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 25, 2009)

Then either of the above two suggestions will work for you as they both use the inputted number as the number of series results you need.


----------



## Lampmaster (Nov 25, 2009)

Alright cool, thanks.


----------

